# A Primavera começa... hoje



## AndréFrade (20 Mar 2011 às 00:18)

Em 2011 o Equinócio da Primavera ocorre no dia 20 de Março às 23h21m. Este instante marca o início da Primavera no Hemisfério Norte. Esta estação prolonga-se por 92,79 dias até ao próximo Solstício que ocorre no dia 21 de Junho às 18h16m.

Equinócio: instante em que o Sol, no seu movimento anual aparente, corta o equador celeste. A palavra de origem latina significa "noite igual ao dia", pois nestas datas dia e noite têm igual duração. 

Portanto, a Primavera começa hoje às 23h21.

Já agora, não esqueçam, de hoje a uma semana, muda a hora, adianta 1 hora.


http://ideias_ao_acaso.blogs.sapo.pt/86480.html


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Mar 2011 às 00:22)

E é preciso abrir um tópico pra isso ?


----------



## AndréFrade (20 Mar 2011 às 00:24)

Mário Barros disse:


> E é preciso abrir um tópico pra isso ?



Peço desculpa, mas pelo menos o ano passado também foi aberto um tópico para tal.

Até escreves-te que ia ser chuvosa e tudo..


----------

